# Dusseldorf Open 2010



## Ron (Jul 26, 2010)

We had a very nice competition in Dusseldorf.
Thanks to the organisation team, they did a great job.

This was the FMC scramble:
B2 L D2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' R2 U F' D2 L U' R2 B2 L'

Sébastien found very nice solution in 30 moves.
I had a decent start, but I never find a good ending. How do you guys do that?
B2 R' D' R' F R U2 F U'
[f'] U R U2 R2

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I Can't find a good solution on your start, but the start i found was: 
set-up moves : B2 U2
F2L - 1 cross piece : L' B' R2 U F' R' F' L' R2 B (10)
My 31 move solution : L' B' R2 U F' R' F' L' x' R U R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' F2


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Jul 26, 2010)

It was great to be at a competition and see some familiar faces, and of course to meet the new fast elite (Mats, Erik).... I'll sure be back, perhaps even next year, but boy do I have to practice to beat that 14.03 I set.

BTW: Ron, again thanks for the ride.

Anyway, thanks all for a great time and keep on cubing.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 26, 2010)

Michiel van der Blonk said:


> It was great to be at a competition and see some familiar faces, and of course to meet the new fast elite (Mats, Erik).... I'll sure be back, perhaps even next year, but boy do I have to practice to beat that 14.03 I set.
> 
> BTW: Ron, again thanks for the ride.
> 
> Anyway, thanks all for a great time and keep on cubing.



Damn, I missed you! Now I feel bad I didn't come.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not good at FMC, but this is what I found using your start.

B2 R' D' R' F R U2 F U'
[f'] U R U2 R2
y U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' U

Unfortunately I don't know how to do optimal corner twists or how many moves it takes, but if it isn't that much, you could probably find an insertion for a solution that's in the low 30s or so...


----------



## Carrot (Jul 26, 2010)

Ron said:


> FMC stuff



with Ron's start
B2 R' D' R' F R U2 F U' (9/9)
[f'] U R U2 R2 (4/13)
B L U L' U B' (6/19) // more blocks
U B' R B *R'* (4/23) // solve blocks
*R* D2 R' B' D2 B U' B' D2 B R D2 R' U2 (13/36) // 2-flip corners

well, I suck at FMC... I looked up an optimal 2 corner flip for this case after this.. 13 moves, so my 14 mover cancelling a move in previous step wasn't that bad =D

36 isn't that bad


----------



## NiklasS (Jul 27, 2010)

I found a nice 2x2x3 Block:
x L' D' L U' F' L' B' L'
Then I tried several colors, but only white was acceptable:
x R' F'
First Pair:
U' B U B'
Now I got Two Pairing:
R L' U L R'
Last Pair:
U2 B U' B' U2 B U2 B'
Oll, I am too lazy to write this done, so, it got 8 Moves.
And then A-perm with 9 moves + AUF = 44 moves with 8 move 2x2x3 Block, Two pairing and A-perm ..:fp


----------



## Erik (Jul 27, 2010)

In case anyone cares:

Scramble:
B2 L D2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' R2 U F' D2 L U' R2 B2 L'
Premove: U'

3x3x2 block: x2 B' L' B F' L U' R' L2 (8) 
extend to triple X-cross: x U F L' U' L (5)
solve last pair plus orient corners: U' F' U F R U (6) (last R' is canceled)

Now this is an interesting situation, with an M' I can set it up to a J perm. Instead not finishing the pair and doing L also skips the first move of it.

Finish: L xy L' U' L F2 R' D R' D R2 (10)
Undo setup move and fix premove: F B' U' (3)
All in all 32 moves, sadly not enough for 1st place but a solid FMC solution I think.


----------



## fw (Jul 27, 2010)

It was a very nice competition indeed. Here are the pictures I took.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Erik said:


> In case anyone cares:
> 
> Scramble:
> B2 L D2 L D2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' R2 U F' D2 L U' R2 B2 L'
> ...


Interesting one, there.

I got a DNF because of a cancellation mistake 
Same starting, but the F2L was done during solve reconstruction:
http://83.169.19.211/fmc/

btw, you forgot writing the rotation between the block and the x-cross extension.


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2010)

fixed thanks 
Anybody has videos?


----------



## Raffael (Jul 28, 2010)

Erik said:


> fixed thanks
> Anybody has videos?



I'm pretty sure Jan's Magic NR avg was filmed by his father.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 28, 2010)




----------

